# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Lucky Stars South Africa, Launching Now, Calling Leaders

## australasiabiz

Hello everyone

My name is Pearse Donnelly and I am from Northern Ireland in the United Kingdom. I am a full time Network Marketer and have been full time now for about 3 years.

I work with a government licensed Gaming company called Happi Group Ltd.  Happi Group Ltd is a company registered on the 12th August 2003 under the laws of Malta; Registration number: C 31602; registered address: 5th Floor, Regent House, Bisazza Street, Sliema, Malta.

Happi Group Ltd was awarded a Class 2 license, numbered LGA/CL2/231/2005 by the Lotteries and Gaming Authority in Malta and is also regulated by them (www.lga.org.mt).

The license can be checked from the website above under licensed operators and then going to class 2 license.

Happi Group Ltd Have created a new kind of lotto style game where everyone can win more prizes more often than any other lotto game. 
In the Europe they trade under the name www.globalwonplus.com   and there public game and website is www.happi6.com.

On the 16th of September they Launched a new arm of the game and business into Asia and they called it Lucky stars Asia www.luckystars.asia . 

*Binary Matrix Plan + Unilevel System
80% Revenue Pay Out!
Just one-off purchase required!
No forced monthly repurchasing!	
No complicated qualifications!
*
Lucky Stars is currently available to the following countries, 

Australia, Bangladesh, Hong Kong, India, Indonesia, Japan, Korea (South),Malaysia, New Zealand, Pakistan, Philippines, Singapore, South Africa, Taiwan, Thailand, Viet Nam, Nepal, New Zealand, Sri Lanka, Russia, China South Africa can market into the other participating countries also, you are not restricted to South Africa.	

Simply put this is a legal government licensed, tamper proof and safe to play lotto game that you can pay once to play, play for free forever if you tell 2 friends to, that you also get paid bonuses as you player community grows.  All can be explained from the following video .
Two weeks ago I launched Lucky Stars into South Africa, and I am now seeking to expand it further. 

I am not sure of the rules on this forum and what goes where so if this is posted in the wrong section please tell me and I will move it to the relevant section.

I have not posted any referral links or affiliate links, the links shown are as an introduction and for information only ; not self promotion.

From what I have seen on this forum, it is the perfect place to introduce myself and what I am doing in South Africa.

I just to say hello again and thanks for taking the time to read my post I hope it interests some of you enough to watch the full video and I look forward to possibly welcoming some of you to the team.

Take Care All

Kind Regards Pearse 

PS: I will be happy to call anyone with a landline number in South Africa who wishes to discuss it further. Send me an email from my profile with your number and ill call you as soon as possible. Failing that you can call me at home on +44 2871227076

----------


## australasiabiz

Thank you for moving this to the correct section. It was not till i submitted it notices there was an MLM Industry section on the forum.  So thanks Again.

----------


## Marq

> play for free forever if you tell 2 friends


What is it with mlm and this 2 friends bit?

It used to be 2 family members but I guess they caught on. :Batman: 

This one you can win reward chips....mmmm......fish and chips?

----------


## IanF

Pearse Donnelly
I am confused your business is Australia based and you are based in UK. Are there easier pickings there? Or am I reading it wrong? :Confused:

----------


## australasiabiz

> What is it with mlm and this 2 friends bit?
> 
> It used to be 2 family members but I guess they caught on.
> 
> This one you can win reward chips....mmmm......fish and chips?


Hello, thank for your responce. The two friends bit was just something I added when I say friends I mean two people you know weather they be in your current network or otherwise.



> Pearse Donnelly
> I am confused your business is Australia based and you are based in UK. Are there easier pickings there? Or am I reading it wrong?


Lucky Stars is owned by a European company Happi Group Ltd. I was directly involved in launching Lucky Stars Into Asia. Before this I was involved in their european opportunity www.happi6.com/affiliates. 

I was aksed to help launch the Asian Opportunity that is why I am involved in the Asian Business also.

My website that has the video is called australasiabiz australasia takes in all the regions around asia and Australia.

Lucky Stars is currently available in the following countries 
Australia, Bangladesh, Hong Kong, India, 
Indonesia, Japan, Korea (South), Malaysia,
New Zealand, Pakistan, Philippines, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand, Viet Nam
Nepal,New Zealand, Sri Lanka,Russia
China

And as of 2 weeks ago it is now available to South Africa.

----------


## totius54

this is nothing more than a pyramid scheme and is not legal in South Africa .This works at the beginning because new people join by the drowes , as soon the numbers decline it colaps and every body is out of pocket except the first few million.

What is the contact details in South Africa.

----------


## australasiabiz

> this is nothing more than a pyramid scheme and is not legal in South Africa .This works at the beginning because new people join by the drowes , as soon the numbers decline it colaps and every body is out of pocket except the first few million.
> 
> What is the contact details in South Africa.


So there is such a thing now as a legally licensed by government pyramid scheme is there? 

It is a 2x2 Binary Matrix compensation plan with also a unilevel attached.

And I dont know of any business where more than a few million people make the big money do you? Timing is critical for any product.

Only a few million people benefit ? Only a few million people benefit from a mcdonalds franchise or a KFC franchis,e or any other product for that matter. After all every product has a good time to get involved does it not?

Every product can only have so many retailers before the market becomes saturated and the competition heavy and the potential income from that product decreases. 

This is no different than any other product. And when such time comes this system will simply clone itsself over and over again. 

This game has the best odds of winning prizes than any other game of its kind around the world. If someone does not like the busienss idea they can just play the game where you have more chance to win prizes. But every player has the chance to earn more money by reffering others to the game. You get a product for your money, if you dont want to work it as a business then you can just play the game. I dont see a pyramid anywhere, its a lotto game, and legally licensed for by a Euopean Government.

pyramid scheme and people out of pocket ? A pyramid scheme is when you put money into a scheme that has no product with the promise of high returns, you are only promised a game with virtual lotto tickets and the chance to build a network of players, if you choose to build a network of players then you stand to earn money aswell as win prizes. You cant be out of pocket when you are purchasing a product "LOTTO TICKETS"

Contact details in South Africa ? This is an online gaming company licensed from Malta, there is no office in South Africa or the companies license would not be valid www.lga.org.mt . 

This company and game is legal in South africa. Only public advertising of gambeling is not legal in south africa and we are not public domain we are online based. So this is legal in South Africa.

Thankyou for your input, everyone has a different view on MLM and network marketing.  :Smile:

----------


## Marq

> So there is such a thing now as a legally licensed by government pyramid scheme is there?


So you admit its just an illegal pyramid scheme set up to scam those stupid enough to buy into it.




> 2x2 Binary Matrix compensation plan with also a unilevel attached


A Matrix plan has many variations. For instance, 2x2, 3x8, 5x7. The first number represents how wide you go, the second number represents the depth you get paid on. Matrix comp plans are very simple. They are generally force filled from left to right, filling in each position before moving onto the next level.

So a bit of logic should tell one that if this is a matrix plan for two levels - how can you introduce (sorry attach)  a unilevel. Then what is not said is that as each level opens up, a new 2X2 matrix is introduced. 

So what sounds like some fancy terminology is in actual fact a load of BS describing a pyramid scheme.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> This company and game is legal in South africa.


As we far as we can make out from your explanations, your company may be legal in Malta - it is not legal in South Africa. With regards to your 'system' I have no idea as to whether it is legal in Europe but does not sound legal in this country. You are also not on This list and being legal and showing us a malta website does not equal Europe and the rest of the world being legal. 

Your 'product' is a lotto ticket that means nothing and has no value. It has tax implications that you have bypassed and as a result are flogging an illegal commodity. Should you try and tell us that there is some monetary value to your chips - how would you intend distributing any 'value'? Your 'winning' is dependent on the scammee's bring more people onto your 'system'. What a farce...and a whole bunch of maybe's. 

I think this post is still in the wrong section and an insult to the mlm guys who believe they are genuine.- Should be in the scam alert forum. :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

> I think this post is still in the wrong section and an insult to the mlm guys who believe they are genuine.- Should be in the scam alert forum.


I'm certainly keeping an eye on developments.

----------


## totius54

This guy is brain dead , how can you compare with KFC it sells a product that is consumed and there is a long value chain ( grain, egg , chick , chicken ) all of which provide jobs.

There is no value adding here the scamsters thief's walk of with 20% of the money plus the 1000 of embedded numbers they have created for them selfs . They claim that it is audited weekly. 

many years ago i was invited to a pilots party . the host was selling seats on a imaginary plane . (pilot , 2 copilots , 30 passengers ) as soon he sold all the seats the moneys went to the pilot and the plane was divided and the copilots was the pilots on the new planes and the process repeated it self.

I refused to be scammed and asked some very probing questions from the host. ( What stops me of starting my own party and myself starting of as the pilot. da da he could not answer me )

There was at least 30 stupid individuals whom bought tickets for R250.00 a seat , some bought 4 seats on the same plane.

How stupid can you get . The host made +- R30 000,00 he was the pilot on 2 planes that flew , on one he actually had to buy 3 seats himself.

----------


## australasiabiz

> So you admit its just an illegal pyramid scheme set up to scam those stupid enough to buy into it.
> 
> 
> 
> A Matrix plan has many variations. For instance, 2x2, 3x8, 5x7. The first number represents how wide you go, the second number represents the depth you get paid on. Matrix comp plans are very simple. They are generally force filled from left to right, filling in each position before moving onto the next level.
> 
> So a bit of logic should tell one that if this is a matrix plan for two levels - how can you introduce (sorry attach)  a unilevel. Then what is not said is that as each level opens up, a new 2X2 matrix is introduced. 
> 
> So what sounds like some fancy terminology is in actual fact a load of BS describing a pyramid scheme. 
> ...


Im an not here to listen to this rubbish. I dont even wish to go through all your different quotes to respond to them. 

But I will say this I asked a question, I did not make a statment, how can this be illegal if it is licensed by a european government ? how can it be a scam if it is licensed by government ?  Oh Sorry.... now i've got it...you are smarter than the maltese government  ! Then why are you here on this forum ? go to malta... tell them you are smarter.... they will give you the top possition.  

This is the mlm section of the forum why are you in here if you dont like mlm ? and call it a scam ? watch the video, call the government or whoever you like this is legal fact. 

Please feel free to respond, you probably will as you seem like a person who must have last word, but I wont be responding to your messages further. if you dont liek water do you into it? no you dont .. so if you dont liek mlm why come in this section?. thanks for your input.

ps are you off your medication ? your a very angry person?

I will say again www.happi6.com european public licensed game www.luckystars.asia Asian legally licensed game. notice the legally licensed.. I think governments are smarter than you.. and if this is not legal in south africa then go and tell the authorities and have it closed down.

Its a lottery, you have one in south africa is that a scam too ? That is licensed and legal... it must be a scam. public domain advertising of gambling in South Africa is not allowed online is a different story.

Kind Regards Pearse

----------


## australasiabiz

> I'm certainly keeping an eye on developments.


Thank you Please do, Please also feel free to contact the company directly.

Email
support@LuckyStars.asia

Tel
00 356 2385 6400

Fax
00 356 2144 2494

Postal address
Gallery House,
Valley Road
Birkirkara
Malta
BKR9021

Or you can also contact the LGA In Malta. I wont put up there site because I might get accused of putting up a fake... after all isnt that the way this thread is going. 

google it lotteries and gaming authority of malta if you wish to speak to them.

They will confirm the company are legally licensed for global distribution.

Thanks for keeping an eye.

Regards Pearse

----------


## australasiabiz

> This guy is brain dead , how can you compare with KFC it sells a product that is consumed and there is a long value chain ( grain, egg , chick , chicken ) all of which provide jobs.
> 
> There is no value adding here the scamsters thief's walk of with 20% of the money plus the 1000 of embedded numbers they have created for them selfs . They claim that it is audited weekly. 
> 
> many years ago i was invited to a pilots party . the host was selling seats on a imaginary plane . (pilot , 2 copilots , 30 passengers ) as soon he sold all the seats the moneys went to the pilot and the plane was divided and the copilots was the pilots on the new planes and the process repeated it self.
> 
> I refused to be scammed and asked some very probing questions from the host. ( What stops me of starting my own party and myself starting of as the pilot. da da he could not answer me )
> 
> There was at least 30 stupid individuals whom bought tickets for R250.00 a seat , some bought 4 seats on the same plane.
> ...


You dont even deserve a responce lol, im brain dead ? "1000 of embedded numbers" was as far as i read. did you watch the video. if they could fix these number they woudl not need to even run a company because the numbers are generated from the 6 european stock markets. So if they could predict those why run a company they woudl make a fortune on the markets. Another person jumping on the bashing waggon with no facts just thought, and uneducated ones at that. 

How many lotto tickets are sold in south africa every week ? do you know the answer to that .. Probably not... but i do !  last week Total sales:  	R 25,490,983 now how is that not a product of value ? purchased by millions !

I am not here to defend this company.. I dont need too... I simply wanted to let people to know what was happening and that the opportunity was available. why have a mlm section.. you should rename it the bashing.

Out of who has commented, who has actually taken the time to watch the entire video ? 

If this thread continues this way I wont be taking part or replying.. but... please... feel free to keep posting negative responses as that will keep my thread at the top of the new posts and my intro to the business is the first post, so you will be helping me out. :Yes: 

Total sales:  	R 25,490,983

----------


## australasiabiz

> So you admit its just an illegal pyramid scheme set up to scam those stupid enough to buy into it.
> 
> 
> 
> A Matrix plan has many variations. For instance, 2x2, 3x8, 5x7. The first number represents how wide you go, the second number represents the depth you get paid on. Matrix comp plans are very simple. They are generally force filled from left to right, filling in each position before moving onto the next level.
> 
> So a bit of logic should tell one that if this is a matrix plan for two levels - how can you introduce (sorry attach)  a unilevel. Then what is not said is that as each level opens up, a new 2X2 matrix is introduced. 
> 
> So what sounds like some fancy terminology is in actual fact a load of BS describing a pyramid scheme. 
> ...


Sorry I forgot to ask. can you send me a link please to a document that says this is not legal in South 
Africa please. I would actually like to see it and pass it on to the company.. After checking with the legal team they did not come back with that, so i think if you can pass it to me, I will pass it to them, thanks in advance :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Folks, my online time is pretty limited over the next few days as I'm travelling. So I'm not in a position to follow up on this closely at the moment.

Can I appeal to you all to keep it tidy and stick to the points. And hopefully we'll get to the bottom of exactly where this deal stands.

----------

australasiabiz (17-Jun-09)

----------


## Marq

> go to malta... tell them you are smarter.... they will give you the top possition.


Damn right you are. I have another suggestion for you though - Why don't you take your scam, go away and flog over there in Malta - I am sure you can find a Forum Malta where you can tell them all about how legal and fantastic you are and how great your pyramid scheme is. Just because some government in the world says its ok over there, does not makes it great here as well.

 :Wave: 


ps - I am still on my medication, thank you for inquiring about my health. You dont really want to see me when I am off it.

----------


## totius54

What you missed is that our lotto's main aim is to raise funds to support various Noble causes. The winnings is just the carrot to get the public to participate.

In South Africa all gambling are regulated and you need a license .

I think that participating we will be breaking  forex legislation

----------


## australasiabiz

> What you missed is that our lotto's main aim is to raise funds to support various Noble causes. The winnings is just the carrot to get the public to participate.
> 
> In South Africa all gambling are regulated and you need a license .
> 
> I think that participating we will be breaking  forex legislation


Hi 
I realise that many of the state lotteries around the world are used to help charities and such, and I 100% agree, this game also helps charities as well please see https://www.happi6.com/happi-6/winne...es/red-balloon

I do not know about the forex legislation in South Africa so I wonât  pretend I do. 

Kind Regards Pearse

----------


## Dave A

Here's what I see so far.

First of all, we've got the South African launch issue:



> Two weeks ago I launched Lucky Stars into South Africa,


This implies it is licenced (or perhaps operating) in South Africa. As far as I know there is only one lottery licence issued in South Africa, so I suspect this lottery can't be "launched" or marketed in South Africa - at least not in theory.

Of course the internet poses all sorts of messy jurisdiction challenges...



> Its a lottery, you have one in south africa is that a scam too ?


It's a game of chance with the odds heavily stacked against you - so in a way it is a scam, but as you pointed out it's legal when correctly licenced  :Wink: 

But let's not get too strung out on the gaming issue - here's the thing I'm curious about**:



> *Binary Matrix Plan + Unilevel System
> Just one-off purchase required!
> No forced monthly repurchasing!	
> No complicated qualifications!
> *


OK. So I enter once and I keep on staying in the draw somehow? That starts looking like a Ponzi scheme which *is* illegal in almost all parts of the world.
How does the MLM part work exactly?

----------


## Marq

Interesting ....these guys say they are the only legal lot in Malta. 

Intralot

Malto

There appears to be silence from the front that gets affronted easily when challenged.

----------


## totius54

Bowled middle stump . Game over

----------


## Dave A

So this is headed for the scam alert forum, then?

----------


## Marq

A young lad from Ireland did falter
Claiming he represented Malta
When he hit on SA
The vote was a nay
Into touch he was kicked as a scammer

----------


## australasiabiz

> Bowled middle stump . Game over


I have not been able to check emails as ive been away. I will check back on updates and follow up later today. All the answers are in the video from the very first post.

Pearse

----------


## australasiabiz

Ok first you choose from one of four different what are called ID packs. each comes with a number of tickets in the game that are played over a number of weeks.


Lets say you purchase the one star pack and you refer 2 people who purchase a 3 star pack you then have filled level one and level 2. This pays you what is called a hot star bonus of 30 euros.



Then when you and your team add another 8 more stars under level 2 with a 6 and 3 ballance, either side, you then receive a super star bonus of another 70 euros.



When you get to super star another brand new single star is purchased for you from your funds and placed in the matrix. from your hot star and super star bonuses of 100 euro...50 Euro will purchase you a new star and 50 euro is paid to you in cash into your back office.




There are many other income streams... please see the PDF at https://www.globalwonplus.com/images...rsPlan2009.pdf

If a more established and respected member of the forum would like to attend one of our online presentation  meetings please skype me at globalwonpluspjmeg.

----------


## Marq

There is nothing explained in this video that is not evident from the BS already dispersed here in this thread. This pyramid scheme or redistribution of cash to the 'upline', is not legal here and he is just trying to get more polukas onboard to finance their scam. They even tell you in the video that the money is "distributed at the companies discretion to people that they think are deserving". Like he said the more he discusses and gets the thread going the more pr he gets - although I cannot see where his efforts to date have gone.

----------


## australasiabiz

> So this is headed for the scam alert forum, then?


Hello Dave, I would like to kindly ask that before you move this to any other section that you await an update from my Colleague Peter . He has been informed of the direction that this thread has taken and will be registering later today. Once registerd he will then respond to any further queries that forum members have. 

If you could await his reply I would be very grateful.

Kind Regards 

Pearse

----------


## IanF

Pearce
You are trying to sell/scam this why can't you answer the question? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Peter Burrows

Hi everyone, I thought I would pop in to see what's on the forum.
Well,I'm supprised by all the fuss over Lucky Stars.
I have been with this company since it's beginning in 2003, through the game in Europe, and Lucky Stars as we have expanded gradually worldwide.
Many issues have been raised here, so rather than over reacting and replying without the facts, I will take time to read everyones messages and address them in a proper fashion. Afterall I'm sure no one here would ever 'go off on one' without fully knowing the facts.  You know what I mean.... pre judging something without studying it first.  You know, wild accusations, like scam, pyramid and so on, without taking a proper look.
So watch out later, I will clarify everything for those who genuinely want the answers.
Peter.
ps. 2 lucky wins. wait for the final game!

----------


## Dave A

Thanks Peter. As you have probably already picked up, the concerns/objections raised are on a number of fronts, so a carefully considered response is entirely understandable.

----------


## Peter Burrows

Dave thanks, this will certainly get the proper attention it deserves.  I run several businesses in Ireland and I do not take lightly the implication that something that I am involved with is in any way 'dodgy'.  I will dedicate time to post the facts about Lucky Stars and the company and it's legitamcy in every country where we are active.  I trust that the members will also be good enough to set aside sufficient time to study the information in order to make qualified remarks.
You see I can take it from any one with an open mind, that has spent time to be informed.
The information will be available tomorrow, as will I, by phone, at my expense, by skype or by email.
Peter
ps. the third test is ours!

----------

